# Halloween Cats



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Well Hello all my fellow Halloween lovers! I'm not sure why I've never found this site before but I'm happy to be here now!

First I'll tell you a little about myself; Growing up I lived to far away from anyone else to really get trick-or-treaters but I've always loved Halloween, so when my sister grew up and bought a house in a community I quickly agreed to decorate her yard for her, I've been doing it for over six years now..

I've also worked at a Halloween store each year for the last five years running. But lately my hobby has become making my own Halloween props from whatever I can get my hands on. I hope to add my projects and progress for all too see, so I hope everyone enjoys them...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Cats! Welcome to the forum. If you've been working at a Halloween store and building your own I bet you already have quite a collection. Pretty soon storage will become an issue. If you get that one figured out be sure to let us all know. It seems to be a problem we all share. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

scareme said:


> Hi Cats! Welcome to the forum. If you've been working at a Halloween store and building your own I bet you already have quite a collection. Pretty soon storage will become an issue. If you get that one figured out be sure to let us all know. It seems to be a problem we all share. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


 Meow,

Lol, Yeah right.. I have a pretty good collection I think, but I ran out of space long ago, lol! I have a apartment full, my parents house, and my sisters shed full.

But Now I'm starting to worry I might not be aloud to post my photos here since I always start with things that are already made and then improve them with paint job and adding accessories...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kitty!!!

lol (just had too!) sorry it took me so long to acknowlege your presense on here! 
welcome to the forum!


----------



## MakoJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome. There so much info here the trouble is which project to start first !


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!!! Its a purrfect little community * just has to do it *


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Everybody loves black cats on Halloween night!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!


----------

